# Topics > Robotics > Evolutionary robotics >  Robot Baby Project and EvoSphere, VU University Amsterdam, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - evosphere.eu

Team:

Josh Auerbach

Matteo De Carlo

Gusz Eiben

Panagiotis Eustratiadis

Evert Haasdijk

Jacqueline Heinerman

Milan Jelisavcic

Jakub Orlowski

Yotam Sagiv

Berend Weel

----------


## Airicist

Robot Baby Project by Prof.dr. A.E. Eiben on evolving robots

Published on May 26, 2016




> A team of scientists at Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam demonstrated how robots can reproduce. The robot baby is a first step towards robotic ecosystems that can evolve in challenging environments.


"World first: robots that procreate"

May 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots date, mate, and procreate 3D printed offspring in ‘Robot Baby’ project"

by Devin Coldewey
May 31, 2016

----------

